# UFC Live Events: Worth It?



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Obviously, I'm a big fan of the UFC and of MMA more generally speaking. However, I've never attended a live event...

My question is this: what seating section offers the best value?

I could afford cageside, but I'd prefer not to. My main reservation is that I often see fans sitting cageside who don't seem to watch the fight at all through the cage, but instead watch the monitors. I could pay $10 to $20 and watch the UFC on a big screen at a bar or movie theatre. 

It seems like the middle section, one step up from cageside is the best value? That way, you can actually look down into the cage but be relatively close to the action?

Then there are nosebleed tickets up in the rafters: less expensive, you look down into the cage, but perhaps too far away?

So is it worth it paying a few hundred dollars? And what section offers the best view?


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

IMO the section with the best view is the section right above ringside. They are usually around 300-400 bucks a seat. If you sit cageside, you can't see anything when everyone stands up. You can also get up close when the fighters do their entrances. 

The nosebleed seats, you can't see anything. What you can usually try and do is get the nosebleed seats and see if they will upgrade you if there are empty seats in the better sections to fill out the sections up close. I've been to 2 events and both times got the 100 tickets and got upgraded to the 300-400 dollar ones for free.


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude. Really?
Threads about everything these days.

The same applys to this, as it does with every other facet of life - you get what you pay for.

I went to UFC 110, and paid $300 for my tickets (prices were: $100, $200, $300, $400 and $500) I could see facial expressions, and Arianny's ass. All I wanted.

I was closer than $100 or $200, but not as close as $400 and $500.

I really thought it was implied.

AND I paid $500 for flights to Australia to actually attend, if they are in your neighbourhood, I don't even know why this is a discussion

If you are going to go, don't get the ghetto tickets. You may aswell watch a PPV.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Obviously, I'm a big fan of the UFC and of MMA more generally speaking. However, I've never attended a live event...
> 
> My question is this: what seating section offers the best value?
> 
> ...


...Sorry to hear that you haven't attended an event. If you get jacked up just watching it on TV, man- really being there is 3 times as awesome. Whenever you get a chance, do so. The rafter seats are the most economic and smartest choice to make. Most of us don't have the luxury of sitting up front because of the cost. I was at UFC 88 in Atlanta, Sept 08' (my avatar pic). My section was near the top and I _still_ payed $150 bucks for my ticket. It was not cheap but it's in your face. Point & Case- they have the large screens on all sides so you get every close-up that's on TV plus just being there is an awesome experience. I met some cool people who travel the country to watch these events. Many educated fight fans who I talked up a storm with. I met people from everywhere..and the chicks...WOW! mindblowing. Get rafter seats, sit back, have a beer and enjoy it...


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> If you get jacked up just watching it on TV, man- really being there is 3 times as awesome.


+1
Not many of us can afford to go to all the events but if you save up and go maybe once a year, it's well worth it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

If you have never done it before then deff do it.. its a wonderful experience but when i went i still caught myself watchign it ont he Big screen.. i will never go back id rather sit home comfortable and watch..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I checked the tickets for recent events and noticed *the program starts at 4 PM and the gates open at 3 PM!!!!*
*
It's a 6 hour show!* Forget what I said about it not being worth the money. Even at top dollar, it's well worth it for an entire day of great fights!!!

New question1: does it get ridiculously loud? I'm sure it does for the main event/s, but less so for the undercard and certainly the prelim fights??

New question2: is it still fun if I go alone? Most of my friends are not exactly rich, so I'm not sure if I could convince them to cough up 200 bones for a fight card, even for a totally awesome one like the UFC!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

BobbyD said:


> +1
> Not many of us can afford to go to all the events but if you save up and go maybe once a year, it's well worth it.


...Picking out that line from my post made no sense. You took 1 line completely out of context. What does being there for an event as opposed to watching it on TV have to do with going to all of the events?


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i loved my seats at ufc 110, we were the first level up from the floor in the front row, so we didn't have to put up with anyone standing infront of us.
it was such a good view, i was almost glad i didn't buy cageside seats. the tickets were only 80-90 bucks too.

but then again i've never sat cageside so i can't compare it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

How did you get such a good deal????



mohammadmoofty said:


> i loved my seats at ufc 110, we were the first level up from the floor in the front row, so we didn't have to put up with anyone standing infront of us.
> it was such a good view, i was almost glad i didn't buy cageside seats. *the tickets were only 80-90 bucks too.*
> 
> but then again i've never sat cageside so i can't compare it.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> How did you get such a good deal????


i think i might of confused you by accidentally saying "up from the front row"

http://www.acerarena.com.au/images/events/seatingPlans/UFC-Seating-Plan-for-Website.gif 

i was in the orange section (#26 i think) which is only the silver class tickets, which we're all $80-90 (from memory) &
i absolutely loved it.  didn't have to look at the big screens at all except to see the details of SOME of the ground grappling in the stevenson vs sotiropoulous fight.

it was even better too because we all sat in the wrong seats at first, then got moved about 10 rows closer.

best atmosphere at any sporting event ive ever been to times about 100


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That sounds like a great deal...I'm glad you could see the fight so well from a ticket at a good price!

Now, does it get crazy loud, or is that only during the main event/s?

I'm going to bring earplugs, methinketh.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been to a UFC event since none have really come my way, maybe going to 120, definitely going to the non-numbered card (most likely an ultimate fight night) in Scotland next year, really cant wait and definitely getting the best I can afford!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> That sounds like a great deal...I'm glad you could see the fight so well from a ticket at a good price!
> 
> Now, does it get crazy loud, or is that only during the main event/s?
> 
> I'm going to bring earplugs, methinketh.


during the first fights i found that you could here a pin drop when there wasn't a whole lot of action but when something remotely exciting happened there was an epic roar from the crowd.
but the noise is great, i wouldn't want to wear ear plugs cause it really adds to the atmosphere.

ufc come back to australia!! i literally couldn't see an empty seat in the arena before the first prelim even started


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Honestly I'm as big of a UFC fan as it gets. I watch every single event and even throw parties at my house.

I don't know if I ever want to see a fight in person. I just don't see how sitting elbow and elbow with a bunch of people I never met and 15 camera man blocking my view will be fun. I'd much rather sit at home and get hammered. My gusts pitch in money which makes watching it almost free.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting perspective. 

When I watch other sports live, it can go one of two ways:

a. I may have to tolerate and ultimately get very annoyed by, a large swarm of drunk hooligans. Very annoying, to say the very least. 

b. I may enjoy the sporting event to a much greater degree live since you get to see all sorts of nuisances you wouldn't get to otherwise. 

I'm leaning towards going for sure. 


Now the thing is, I usually like to go to events with friends. But quite frankly, not many of my friends are UFC fans, so I'd have to go alone.

Anybody go on their own and still have a great time?


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Honestly I'm as big of a UFC fan as it gets. I watch every single event and even throw parties at my house.
> 
> I don't know if I ever want to see a fight in person. I just don't see how sitting elbow and elbow with a bunch of people I never met and 15 camera man blocking my view will be fun. I'd much rather sit at home and get hammered. My gusts pitch in money which makes watching it almost free.


you should atleast go to one and experience it before you decide on that. best time i've had in ages.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

mohammadmoofty said:


> you should atleast go to one and experience it before you decide on that. best time i've had in ages.


Eh. I'm sure I'll see one eventually. I just don't see how it can be any better than being completely ******* hammered at my house with my friends. I won't have to worry about where I'm staying / driving / ect. I'm usually tanked by the main event. Later that night (actually early in the morning) after multiple games of beer pong on top of my other drinks I'll come on here and let my thoughts run rampant. Good times.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, for me. The in person doesn't really appeal any more than watching on tv. 

On TV, all the angles are perfect(ish), I get an instant replay of everything, I can DVR it for the future, I can hear the cornermen, and it only costs $45, atmosphere-the dog, the family, the living room, $20 for a 12 pack of beer.

In person, there's only one angle +jumbotron, less often on the replay, no recording for the future(other than a camera phone), it costs up $500, atmosphere-screaming fans/drunks, booing jackasses, $7 per beer. 

Its kind of a no-brainer for me, but everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

haha wow i'm suprised not many others enjoy it live in person as much as myself.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Well, for me. The in person doesn't really appeal any more than watching on tv.
> 
> On TV, all the angles are perfect(ish), I get an instant replay of everything, I can DVR it for the future, I can hear the cornermen, and it only costs $45, atmosphere-the dog, the family, the living room, $20 for a 12 pack of beer.
> 
> ...


Haha where do you live that a 12 pack is 20 bucks?


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

i've been to a few MMA events cage side and to be honest , the octagon pillars really obstruct your view. i watch 50/50 monitors to cage but the atmosphere is unreal and being a few feet from your favorite fighters is unreal

for view - one level up , but id rather be cage side . Frank Mir showed up to a local event yesterday and talked to the fans cage side , i was 2nd row... worth it , in my opinion


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

IP4K said:


> Haha where do you live that a 12 pack is 20 bucks?


Uh, Ohio, see where it says Location: Ohio

And two days ago, I bought two 12 packs of Miller Light in bottles for 23 and change, so I suspect one 12 pack is less than 20 bucks.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Uh, Ohio, see where it says Location: Ohio
> 
> And two days ago, I bought two 12 packs of Miller Light in bottles for 23 and change, so I suspect one 12 pack is less than 20 bucks.


Lucky. In Canada beer is roughly double that.

A 12pack here of Canadian beer is around $20. If I want a 12 pack of an import like say Heineken or Becks I'll be shelling out closer to $25.

That's at the government liquor stores too, if I go to a cold beer and wine store you can add another $3-5/per dozen.

Also, there's no going into a 7-11 or gas station and getting booze. Only BC liquor stores or licenced cold beer and wines. Oh and you can get 'off-sales' from most bars. Cost is about $2/beer.

It's rugged I tell ya.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

boatoar said:


> Lucky. In Canada beer is roughly double that.
> 
> A 12pack here of Canadian beer is around $20. If I want a 12 pack of an import like say Heineken or Becks I'll be shelling out closer to $25.
> 
> ...


OMG That sucks! I would go broke.

All of my UFC events have been in vegas so I can't really remember too much. The last one I went to was UFC 109 Couture vs Coleman. We bought nose bleed seats, but snuck down to the rail right before the floor seats (a lot of empty seats). I believe those seats cost around $400 and they were pretty nice. 

We sat there until the co-main event when they kicked us out. We ended up going to our nose bleed seats and watched the fight on the big screen.

Vegas UFCs are always great!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I shouldn't generalize all of Canada I suppose, as BC tends to be very expensive. It may be cheaper elsewhere.

As far as attending a UFC event, I may do it someday, but I'm not all that great in crowds to begin with, I actually prefer watching the events at home (rather than in bars)lately.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Lucky. In Canada beer is roughly double that.
> 
> A 12pack here of Canadian beer is around $20. If I want a 12 pack of an import like say Heineken or Becks I'll be shelling out closer to $25.
> 
> ...


Yeah same here, imports are a few bucks more. But whoah nelly, some of that Divine Nectar you fellows in Canada make is off the charts!

Yeah, I love that I go to the gas station up the street and buy a 12 pack and a gatoraid for the morning with 1 twenty. 

If I ever have to exist in Canada I shall get sober so that I have enough money to live!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been to a Sportfight event in Portland, not UFC of course, but still exciting to be at. But the costs for everything, beer, parking, admission, etc. And the fact that my fight-watching buddies weren't with me, I'd probably rather watch it on TV. I have an HD big screen and the UFC has perfected the broadcast stuff, so I really have no complaints about watching it on TV. However, if I got a great deal on tickets, or if they were free (like it was for Sportfight) then I wouldn't pass up the chance to go. Some jackass did try to pick a fight with me though while I was there. I knew the chick he was with from High School, so he caught me looking at her and wanted to fight. It sure surprised him when I went up and started talking to her.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been to one UFC event so far, and come August it'll be two. I flew out to Vegas for UFC 108 and got my tickets in advance from Joe Lauzon, it was fun my first time in Vegas and my first UFC event. Its definitly worth it, we had the cheaper seats up in the balcony, but there are big screens around to see whats going on if you can't see the cage and everything.

We probably have the same seats for Boston as well, the upper balcony im guessing. i dont really care because its always a good time.


----------

